# Meine zwei Gartenteiche



## Hexe 2 (20. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute möchte ich mich und meinen Teich in meinem Kleingarten mal vorstelle. Also, ich bin klein, mein Teich darum auch.  Eigentlich sind es zwei kleine Teiche. Den ersten bauten mein Mann und ich so 1987/88. Dann kam die Wende und alles musste größer und besser sein. So wurde noch mit bescheidenen Mitteln ein zweiter etwas größerer Teich an der Terrasse gebaut. Die beiden Teiche wurden mit einem Flusslauf verbunden, der einendlich gar keiner ist. Beide Teiche sind von einander getrennt und in jedem lebt was anderes. Im kleinen Teich sind vorwiegend Wasserschnecken, __ Frösche und Köcherfliegenlarven usw. zu finden. Im großen Frösche __ Molche, Libellenlarven, manchmal __ Gelbrandkäfer. Irgendwie mag ich die nicht und sie müssen raus. Fische sind nicht darin. Na ja und im Laufe der Jahre haben sich allerhand Algen eingefunden, die nicht tot zu kriegen sind. 

Annett, die mich  zum Teichforum einlud, hat mich kürzlich im Garten besucht und mir schon einige Tipps gegeben. An der Erde liegts eventuell, die in den Teich gespült wird. Was sagt ihr noch so dazu? Müssen wir jetzt alles neu bauen? Nee bloß nicht.: 
Na schaut mal selbst. Anbei einige Teichbilder von heute Nachmittag. 
Nahbilder gibt’s nicht, da seht  ihr bloß die vielen hässlichen Algen!

liebe Grüße
Anita

das ist der zuerst gebaute kleine Teich heute,  im Frühjahr blühte er über und über mit __ Hahnenfuß 

Foto Foto Foto 

der angedeutete Bachlauf
Foto 


das ist der später gebaute Größere Teich heute und im Frühjahr

Foto Foto Foto Foto


----------



## Dodi (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine zwei Gartenteiche*

Moin Anita!

Deine Teiche gefallen mir, sehen schön aus! 

Bei dem kleinen Teich fällt mir auf, dass hier tatsächlich Erde von den angrenzenden Beeten in den Teich gespült werden kann, die das Algenproblem verursachen könnte.
Der Teich liegt ja deutlich tiefer als die Blumenbeete.
Evtl. könnte man zwischen Teich und Beet noch eine Art Sperre (z. B. "Rasenkante", diese aus Plastik oder Rhizomsperre) einziehen? Das wäre wohl der wenigste Aufwand.


----------

